# oooOOOooo...Monaro Brake Calipers



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Check out these beauties on what I believe is a '05 Monaro CV8..._suh-wheet_ front bumper as well.

I likee. I must have them.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like the 18" wheels that they offer.

NICE!

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice looking wheels!!!!!!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm afraid for you. I think you've turned MONARIAN  

Must have been some molecules collected off of Spaceship One :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> I'm afraid for you. I think you've turned MONARIAN
> 
> Must have been some molecules collected off of Spaceship One :cool


Monarian. LOL!  

But tell me the HSV (Holden Special Vehicles) GTO doesn't look better than the P-P-P-Pontiac version...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Or...the HSV GTO:


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3837&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500

http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3834&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I can see associating with you guys is going to be really bad for my bank account  

my wife calls this the GTO Porn Site :cheers


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

the hsv gto looks riced out, but the more i think about it, wouldn't putting holden badges and stuff on our GTO's make us no better than the 16 yr. old down the street with the stock civic ex, with the fake type r decal and the grapefruit shooter muffler, yeah it's made by holden, but it's still a pontiac by the vin #


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> the hsv gto looks riced out, but the more i think about it, wouldn't putting holden badges and stuff on our GTO's make us no better than the 16 yr. old down the street with the stock civic ex, with the fake type r decal and the grapefruit shooter muffler, yeah it's made by holden, but it's still a pontiac by the vin #


interesting comparison. first time i've been called rice  

i wonder what the aussie's equivalent of rice is ?????

aussiejohn - hip us to that, dude arty


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

you know, big bulky looking body kits, which weigh more than the stock ones. gigantic spoilers that stick above the roof line, basically any and every car....except the charger, in the movie The Fast And The Furious.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

i am keenly familar with "rice" 

i'm also member at www.anti-rice.com

alot younger group, mostly, but they got the right idea.

he's got some shirts available TORQUE - my anti-drug

another one....... YOUR CAR IS NEITHER FAST NOR FURIOUS
styled like fast and furious

lots of rice bashing going on


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

i believe they are called WOMBATS. Yes, that is what they are called WOMBATS. 
i like the look of the HSV GTO, but i dont care for the color.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> the hsv gto looks riced out, but the more i think about it, wouldn't putting holden badges and stuff on our GTO's make us no better than the 16 yr. old down the street with the stock civic ex, with the fake type r decal and the grapefruit shooter muffler, yeah it's made by holden, but it's still a pontiac by the vin #


Riced?  

Huh? 

OK...a Euro-derived car designed by Holden in Austrailia and built at Holden plants, again, in Australia. GM tells them to stick Pontiac thingies on it and _whammo_ it's a P-P-Pontiac?

While not true in your case, I find it _hilarious_ the way that on many the GTO forums where I spam for info, the rabid Pontiac-ites (who deny that the new GTO is a "true" GTO) are also the same people who scream "Heretic" to people like me who want to scrape off the Pontiac badges (and there quite a few of us, judging from the reaction I get). 

Make up your frikkin' minds, guys!  


Personally, I want to distance my vehicle as far as possible from the spectre of the horrible Grand Ams, Grand Prixs and Bonnevilles. Marketing people have tried to foist on the public the image that Pontiac is GM's "excitement" brand for too damned long-- even after cars like those. Any _true_ auto enthusiast knows that's a now old joke, and the Pontiac rental-car fleet sales guys have been the only ones laughing. 

So yes, for the above reasons, it's true-- _I wish it wasn't branded as a Pontiac._ 

Asthetically, I prefer the more aggressive yet understated styling that HSV has bestoweed on their GTO to that of the domestic Goat. Pontiac had been grafting ugly plastic **** on their cars for so long and had finally taken so much heat for it that they turned 180 degrees around the other way and turned the "mean" down just a bit too far. I love my car, but I would like it to look just a skosh more, well, meat-eating. 

The '05 may share many of these cues. If so, great. I'll pick up the parts from my friendly neighborhood P-P-Pontiac dealer. 

If Buick starts making the next-gen GTO domestically (as is the rumor), fine for GM. Chances are pretty good I won't be buying it, in that case. As much as I am enjoying the sh*t out of my car (and I am-- I cannot tell you how pleased I am with it), I can't see buying just a _name_ when it's time to replace my GTO. It sounds like the next Goat won't be a rebadged Holden, in any case. If Holden builds another rebadged sport coupe or sedan for GM then, I will _definitely_ look very closely. I am stunned by the excellent build quality of this car. Who knew Foster's drinkers could build cars so well? Not me. I am a new convert to the General's powertrain, however....so when it's time to put my Yellow Goat out to pasture (once again, off in the dim future) I'm hoping for a Corvette...or a Caddy CTS-V type. 

IMHO, I wish that Lutz would have released the car in this country as a slightly hotter left-drive HSV Monaro CV8 (which-- news flash-- it precisely is), kept the name as it was, and supported it through a domestic GM network (Pontiac or Chevy or Caddilac or whatever-- same thing) much as Ford did by selling/supporting the sh*t-hot EuroFord Merkur badge with Lincoln back in the Eighties. That way The foaming-at-the-mouth classic GTO/F-body faithful would never be able to compare a great Euro/Vette-derived sport coupe to _completely unrelated _ vehicles.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

don't get me wrong, i like the idea of the badging and such, but in order to fully make it a monaro, it's gonna cost a whole bunch o cash, other wise u have some holden stuff, and some pontiac stuff on it, which makes it look like the common rice mobile


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> don't get me wrong, i like the idea of the badging and such, but in order to fully make it a monaro, it's gonna cost a whole bunch o cash, other wise u have some holden stuff, and some pontiac stuff on it, which makes it look like the common rice mobile


No doubt. full-on Monaro stuff will cost me more than I'll wanna spend...money better spent on engine stuff.

But rice? Not.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

calipers r easy just buy an extra set at auto zone and get them powdercoated w high temp paint...........i really wish those parts were available to us...............


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

You guys do know that the 05 GTO will have red calipers with "GTO" on them, right? My sales guy showed me the picture. They're bigger too. Anybody guess if they'll retro fit to the 04?

---Larry


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

*On a Similar note*

Does anyone know how long or when the contract to build/ship the GTO with Holden expires? When is GM going to start building the GTO in the US? I've heard from more than one source it's 2006. Anybody have anything different?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GumbyGoat said:


> Does anyone know how long or when the contract to build/ship the GTO with Holden expires? When is GM going to start building the GTO in the US? I've heard from more than one source it's 2006. Anybody have anything different?



Yup...I've heard that a Buick (!?!)-built IRS RWD platform will be the 2006 Goat-- which means that they'll raid the domestic GM parts bin. Bummer.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW just heard another rumor that the 2006 GTO (if built) will probably be a U.S. built Holden Monaro...


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

*us*

Lest some forget !!! They ( Aussie Kids) raided the GM parts bin for the LS1 and LS2 !! The CTS-V is a great handling vehicle. The same holds true for the new VETTE. Both of which were developed by the lads living in the USA. I am not such a vehicle snob that just because it's built here it will not be as good ! What parts bin do you think the lads from DOWNUNDER raided for the rest of their vehicle?? All manufactures are using a common parts bin. The main differences are how the suspensions are tuned. I have no fear that the next generation of GTO's can be every bit as good as the present GTO. You need look no further than the CTS-V the new STS or the new VETTE. PS. did you notice GM has built a compact version of the Nurburgring test road at the Milford proving grounds? That


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO TOO said:


> Lest some forget !!! They ( Aussie Kids) raided the GM parts bin for the LS1 and LS2 !! The CTS-V is a great handling vehicle. The same holds true for the new VETTE. Both of which were developed by the lads living in the USA. I am not such a vehicle snob that just because it's built here it will not be as good ! What parts bin do you think the lads from DOWNUNDER raided for the rest of their vehicle?? All manufactures are using a common parts bin. The main differences are how the suspensions are tuned. I have no fear that the next generation of GTO's can be every bit as good as the present GTO. You need look no further than the CTS-V the new STS or the new VETTE. PS. did you notice GM has built a compact version of the Nurburgring test road at the Milford proving grounds? That



Umm...let's jump in the thread rewind machine to see what I posted.



Groucho said:


> I am a new convert to the General's powertrain, however....so when it's time to put my Yellow Goat out to pasture (once again, off in the dim future) I'm hoping for a Corvette...or a Caddy CTS-V type.


So, agreed. And the CTS-V is an _amazing_ vehicle. A test drove I took in one told me that General had turned a corner and was finally ready to tackle the Euros. I wish the GTO's suspension could be tuned to that scalpel-like precision (but it would cost...). The C5 Corvette was great, but with the C6, GM has finally produced a truly world-class, no excuses sports car that will easily hand cars costing tens of thousands of dollars more their asses.

But these are $50,000 cars. In it's price range, I really think that the GTO has very little competition. I has a build quality that I have really only seen matched by Cadillacs domestically. That's what scares me.

I wouldn't put _any_ of Pontiac's other cars in the category of world-class vehicles. _Not even close._


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

My main concern with building the GTO stateside, is that the body style and interior will be Pontiacized (new word?) and start looking like other cars in their line. Don't get me wrong, I do believe that american cars overall have turned a corner in regard to fit/finish/styling, etc......but, the GTO right now, I feel is light years ahead of most American made cars. I just want it to stay that way until the 06 model year, so I can get a GTO with all the bugs worked out and still have the 04 styling.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GumbyGoat said:


> My main concern with building the GTO stateside, is that the body style and interior will be Pontiacized (new word?) and start looking like other cars in their line. Don't get me wrong, I do believe that american cars overall have turned a corner in regard to fit/finish/styling, etc......but, the GTO right now, I feel is light years ahead of most American made cars. I just want it to stay that way until the 06 model year, so I can get a GTO with all the bugs worked out and still have the 04 styling.



Ditto.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

groucho,
i believe the quote below is also yours??

"Yup...I've heard that a Buick (!?!)-built IRS RWD platform will be the 2006 Goat-- which means that they'll raid the domestic GM parts bin. Bummer."

My point is this. Before the CTS-V showed up some would have said they're making it out of a Cadilac?? Don't knock the buick until you see it !!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO TOO said:


> groucho,
> i believe the quote below is also yours??
> 
> "Yup...I've heard that a Buick (!?!)-built IRS RWD platform will be the 2006 Goat-- which means that they'll raid the domestic GM parts bin. Bummer."
> ...



This thread is in danger of going into a death spiral, but I'll tackle it anyway.

The CTS-V costs $50,000 +. It had _better_ rock. It does.

I will bet you your paycheck that a ~$30,000 Buick-built car will have a cheaper interior and more quality-related problems than our $30,000 Holden built cars.

Care to bet?


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3837&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500
> 
> http://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showphoto.php?photo=3834&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=500


That's it !!  I gotta have those ROH 5 spoke chrome wheels. I've been looking for some decent chrome 18" rims lately and I have to say those are by far some of the sweeeetest I've seen yet.


----------

